# why you shouldnt let your pets watch movies



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Had to hide his spiderfrog costume so as not to scare the livefoods too much........









so he goes in a huff with me....:sad: " But please can I have my spiderfrog outfit mom"










Who can resist those eyes ????
He has even been practicing his spiderfrog moves too. Seriously you need to be very careful about which movies you let you frogs watch.......


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

i LOVE that first picture!!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Ta: victory:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

no probs! its immense! sig worthy!


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

haha, thats amazing!:2thumb:


----------

